# **ENDED**Olive Burl , Curly Olive , Buckeye Burl



## manbuckwal (Jun 28, 2015)

Ok WBites........ Up for auction staring at 8:00 central time and ending July 1st 2015 at 8:00 central time. Donation to be made to WB using the site donate button.
Two shorter blanks are 1.75 square( lengths written on them in first pic) . The two longer blanks 1 15/16 square .
The MC on Olive Burl is at 20% and this is the same piece I posted cpl days ago that has asking questions about the checking. The curly olive is at 18% and has a check on one side shown in pic. I left the buckeye long in case someone wanted to add some casting, the other natural indent will easily turn off. I will pay shipping in U.S and bids in 1.00 increments please .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 28, 2015)

Won't last long but I'll start with $20


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 28, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> Won't last long but I'll start with $20



You never know, the last on I did only got two bids lol .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 28, 2015)

At first I got excited thinking they were boards. I can think of a couple people I'd like to see turn them into calls or knife handles though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 28, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> You never know, the last on I did only got two bids lol .





manbuckwal said:


> You never know, the last on I did only got two bids lol .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 28, 2015)

$25


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 28, 2015)

Tclem said:


> $25



@manbuckwal 

Looks like we reached its max, lol Congrats Tony @Tclem

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 28, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> @manbuckwal
> 
> Looks like we reached its max, lol Congrats Tony @Tclem



Well possibly, but his cogger buddy @SENC hasn't seen em yet 
And he seems to enjoy his atraxia after acquiring curly olive .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Jun 28, 2015)

Who me? I don't even like olive, and curls are for girls. Nothing to see here, gang, move along.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 28, 2015)

30


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 28, 2015)

Ya bunch of Marys... thats less than $10 a blank. 


$40

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 28, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Ya bunch of Marys... thats less than $10 a blank.
> 
> 
> $40


 he called you marys go put your skirts on

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tclem (Jun 28, 2015)

Ok it's on JACK

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 29, 2015)

Is the brown one walnut burl?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 29, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Is the brown one walnut burl?



Yes the brown one is walnut burl


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 29, 2015)

I will add this Pistache 1 3/4+ by 6"

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TMAC (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice blanks. $50

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC (Jun 29, 2015)

Phew, glad this auction is now officially over. Too many Jacks and Marys for my taste. I guess Dancing Nancies would have been next. Good job, Tim. I'm sure Tom will be in touch in a few days. Check back in on the 2nd or 3rd... or even Independence Day.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 30, 2015)

Today's addition will be 1 3/4"square x. 7" DIW

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## TimR (Jun 30, 2015)

Seeing a check free piece of pistache is something special...you just keep topping yourself!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 30, 2015)

Well since you keep upping the ante I think we need to as well.... 

$60

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 30, 2015)

Might as well throw in some fruitwood to help diminish the dead cat  

Cherry Burl 1 7/8 x 6"

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't want to be a Mary so I'll go $65.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jun 30, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> I don't want to be a Mary so I'll go $65.


Nancy. Dancing Nancy, no less.

75

Thread closed. Other than Tom adding some cheesewood, no further posts will be tolerated.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TMAC (Jun 30, 2015)

And I thought you said I won :)
$80


----------



## SENC (Jun 30, 2015)

TMAC said:


> And I thought you said I won :)
> $80


You did. You're not to come back before the 4th. Enjoy the fireworks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 30, 2015)

Its getting good.......... We'll see what tmw brings ..........

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 1, 2015)

It's the last day of this auction


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 1, 2015)

TMAC said:


> And I thought you said I won :)
> $80



Looks like you did win . Thanks send me your info. Thanks to all that bid !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Jul 1, 2015)

Really didn't think I would get it but glad I did! Donation made. Thanks for your very generous gesture. This site has great people as members. Nothing else quite like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 1, 2015)

Durnit. Got caught up fishing with my nephew and forgot to snipe! Great win, TMAC, and great gesture, Tom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't get notifications for some forums even though I am subscribed to all. Go figure. I just noticed where we got an $80 donation which is extremely unusual when an auction is not going on so I checked the auction thread.

On behalf of myself and all who use and enjoy and benefit from this forum thanks Tom and Tim and the members and the friseur from southeast NC who participated.

I guess it's good I didn't see this because I would have won this auction. Goreous stuff Tom thank you for generosity.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TMAC (Jul 6, 2015)

Tom I got my blanks today. I have bought a lot of nice blanks from some great guys on this forum but I have to say these are some of the nicest I have had. Thanks for the extras and for labeling each one. Thanks again for your generosity and sharing some amazing wood.
Tim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 6, 2015)

TMAC said:


> Tom I got my blanks today. I have bought a lot of nice blanks from some great guys on this forum but I have to say these are some of the nicest I have had. Thanks for the extras and for labeling each one. Thanks again for your generosity and sharing some amazing wood.
> Tim



Glad you are happy w em and thanks for letting me know they arrived safely


----------

